# cockapoo big splash



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

after more snow and more rain we have a minnie lake lol delta would normaly have avoided theis but seems to love it now 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ_2NEAXkXU


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Having a great time as usual .. probably liked it cos its not too deep, I dont envy you with the cleaning up after lol . Where was Gypsy? Mable went in a mill pond last week and was nt very happy prior to that she'd just paddled in streams dont think she realised it was going to be deep needed to pull her out she wasnt very happy... at least she came to the edge I would nt have been very happy if id have had to get in... not exactly bathing weather


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

gypsy doesnt always come, she is very atatched to my mum and if she doesnt want go come she curls herself in as close as posible to my mum so i dont see her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kendal said:


> gypsy doesnt always come, she is very atatched to my mum and if she doesnt want go come she curls herself in as close as posible to my mum so i dont see her.


Ah bless they certainly are loyal , if Im in but not walking (rare) Wilf would prefer not to gohe'd choose to stay in x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Kendal Lovely to see them all having so much fun.  x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Kendal

How impressed are you with my computer talents these days? Tried to put pitapata signature on and thought it hadn't worked then it suddenly appeared on my last post! Wow I've impressed myself, either that or it was a fluke! lol x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

alfiedoo said:


> Hey Kendal
> 
> How impressed are you with my computer talents these days? Tried to put pitapata signature on and thought it hadn't worked then it suddenly appeared on my last post! Wow I've impressed myself, either that or it was a fluke! lol x


well done, youl be an exspert in no time


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwww adorable! look at them having a blast, oooo I can't wait to see what lady thinks of water when we go camping this sumer


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> Hey Kendal
> 
> How impressed are you with my computer talents these days? Tried to put pitapata signature on and thought it hadn't worked then it suddenly appeared on my last post! Wow I've impressed myself, either that or it was a fluke! lol x


Leone your on every thread bragging :laugh:


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Leone your on every thread bragging :laugh:




Not that i'm one to blow my own trumpet ........but someones got to  x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan has become quite obsessed with puddles and pools lately and now launches himself into pretty much every one on our morning walk - and that's quite a few! I've even had to change routes to avoid a particularly smelly, stagnant pool that he's fond of!
Here's him in his favourite muddy, flooded ditch that he runs down every day. And a photo of what he looks like at the end of the walk!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Cute pictures! And it reminds me to put on a post about keeping your car clean - I like your tarpaulin approach!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That tarpaulin is actually one of the hammock type, which is designed to protect the back seat. I got it because I wasn't sure if Dylan could jump into the back of my new car which is quite high. But he managed it, so I moved the hammock into the boot to protect that instead. It did work inside on the back seat, but I often leave Dylan in the car for an hour or so, and he managed to jump over it into the front seat once!


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful dogs - I want another one!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

We have Alfie in a crate in the back of our car but he has started to outgrow it now so will have to look for an alternative. We have a divider which pulls down so he cant jump over to the back seats so may just put a bed in boot. Would this be safe if we used a harness to secure him?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

our lot arent secures into the boot they just sit there, what we did do was when they were pups atached a belt buckle lead thing http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=570&pf_id=50200

and passed it inbetween the back seats so they couldnt jump out as soon as the door was oppened, we did that till they learned to stay (car boot is another good place to teach the stay command)


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would think that the boot was pretty safe. They can't go through the windscreen from there or even be propelled into the car. I never harness in the boot.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks remarkably like my boot lol and yes I try and do that as well know where the water is and try and avoid it. I tied Mable up just with a lead attached to a loop to stop her jumping out but just do the same as you just sit them in x


----------

